# Pics of my 40 gallon breeder



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Finally done with this tank after several months of tweaking and moving stuff around.

Current Stock:

5 clown loaches
7 tiger barbs
5 albino glowlight tetras
5 penguin tetras
10 cardinal tetras
3 kuhli loaches
2 bamboo shrimp


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Very nice setup *


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

thats pretty sweet but everytime i see a tank with kuhli loaches the kuhli loaches are not in the piks


----------

